# Help



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

My other half wants a present i guess, i know nothing about it, she wants a "brown anal" or something? she really wants one... but i dont know where to start.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

You mean brown anole?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Could be two _very_ different things...


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

whats a anole, ?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: ummmmmm maybe you should just check and ask exactly what it is???


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> whats a anole, ?


Something very different to anal!

adlock:


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

i cant just burst in and wake her up and ask if she wants an anole, she's asleep and wouldnt appreciaate it!

and there would be no suprise like just giving her one


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm speechless. For once.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> i cant just burst in and wake her up and ask if she wants an anole, she's asleep and wouldnt appreciaate it!
> 
> and there would be no suprise like just giving her one


well thers giving her one which she might well like,
and theres giving her ONE which may mean she will kick you out:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I dare you to go spring an "Anole" on her...


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat said:


> I dare you to go spring an "Anole" on her...


roflmaooooooooooooo thats just too funny


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> i cant just burst in and wake her up and ask if she wants an anole, she's asleep and wouldnt appreciaate it!
> 
> and there would be no suprise like just giving her one


 
if you rushed in and sprung anal on her she wouldn't appriciate it but then again, if you did your worries would be over and you won't have to bother with this thread again...


on the bright side... you'd never have to buy your own beer down the pub again


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> I dare you to go spring an "Anole" on her...


hell yeah.. do it... earn ya brown wings dude!!! lmao... :2thumb:


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

well if i knew what one was i would!

do most reptile shops have them, brat your local where do you get yours from


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> hell yeah.. do it... earn ya brown wings dude!!! lmao... :2thumb:


they fly? i dont like flying animals... maybe i should get her something else this sounds too complicated and i might end up giving her the wrong one!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

brown anals *aren't* solitary animals though, they get very lonely. You'll need to get a chocolate starfish to go with it.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> well if i knew what one was i would!
> 
> do most reptile shops have them, brat your local where do you get yours from


i aint ever seen that happen in a reptile shop to be honest.. lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> hell yeah.. do it... earn ya brown wings dude!!! lmao... :2thumb:



Do Green Anoles give you green wings? :? :whistling2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

please please go to the nearest reptile shop and ask for a brown anal :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
but you gotta tell us what they said afterwards :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Meko said:


> brown anals *aren't* solitary animals though, they get very lonely. You'll need to get a chocolate starfish to go with it.


ahhh yeah they love chocolate starfish's!!!! lol


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Meko said:


> brown anals *aren't* solitary animals though, they get very lonely. You'll need to get a chocolate starfish to go with it.



hang on do they fly or live in the water?

help!

someone must have a picture of theres


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i got stomache ache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm, my only infraction expires on the 19th so i could put a picture up...


actually we can improvise


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> hang on do they fly or live in the water?
> 
> help!
> 
> someone must have a picture of theres


they are semi aquatic mate.. they can go wet or dry!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ok do you want a brown anal or a brown anole, they are very different and some are smaller than others.


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

what?

i have tried searching but get nothing like that... quite the oppisite in fact

i'll ring around in the morning


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> they are semi aquatic mate.. they can go wet or dry!!!


personaly i prefer em a little wet.. not so good dry.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Meko said:


> hmmm, my only infraction expires on the 19th so i could put a picture up...
> 
> 
> actually we can improvise


I definitely cant post any pictures!








_Private_ 10-06-2008
06:36 PM 08-09-2008
06:36 PM 1 Inappropriate Language Snakes r grreat







_Private_ 10-06-2008
06:33 PM 08-09-2008
06:33 PM 1 Argumentative/Disruptive Snakes r grreat







Worlds most... 28-11-2007
11:35 PM Expired 1 Argumentative/Disruptive PendleHog







my buddy is sick 06-11-2007
02:12 PM Expired 0 Argumentative/Disruptive welshgaz


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

He's going to bed now.. and I will be joining him.. Lets hope he doesn't give me a "brown anal" :eek4:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> He's going to bed now.. and I will be joining him.. Lets hope he doesn't give me a "brown anal" :eek4:


but what if he really wanted to give you a brown anal??? lmao..


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ummm well if he wants to give anyone a brown anal i think that is between 2 consenting adults and i really dont want details :lol2::lol2:


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you rushed in and sprung anal on her she wouldn't appriciate it but then again, if you did your worries would be over and you won't have to bother with this thread again...
> 
> 
> on the bright side... you'd never have to buy your own beer down the pub again


 
your such a romantic :flrt:

- so when is he getting this little brown anal ?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

LoveMySnakes said:


> your such a romantic :flrt:
> 
> - so when is he getting this little brown anal ?


hes going to ask at some reptile shops tomorrow :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im sorry i really did laff my anal off reading this thread :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ummm well if he wants to give anyone a brown anal i think that is between 2 consenting adults and i really dont want details :lol2::lol2:


Trust me, Im not consenting!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat said:


> Trust me, Im not consenting!


lol not even for his chocolate starfish?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> Trust me, Im not consenting!


damnn.... soo many women dont wana brown anal.. and this guys missus wants one and he aint given it her yet... like whatttttttttt,,,,, lol... :devil:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've a feeling this thread will need moving to 18+ very soon..


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat said:


> I've a feeling this thread will need moving to 18+ very soon..


looooooooooool but he started it roflmaooooooooo
i would never have brown anals they might hurt you :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

what the hell is a chocolate starfish? i like starfish but i'm guessing i'd need a tank to put it in?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> looooooooooool but he started it roflmaooooooooo
> i would never have brown anals they might hurt you :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


yes i have heard they can be very uncomfortable and that having one can lead to other health problems... even hospital operations..


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Woohoo he's back!

Depends how big the starfish is..


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yes i have heard they can be very uncomfortable and that having one can lead to other health problems... even hospital operations..


ooooh im glad ive never had one then, dont you need special oils for it though?


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

are they poisonus? inject venom or just nasty bites

i've just looked, no tanks, she just got funariums


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> what the hell is a chocolate starfish? i like starfish but i'm guessing i'd need a tank to put it in?


yeah you can keep em in tanks mate. no problem there.. i like mine so i take it everywhere with me though. like i said theyre semi aquatic so they dont have to be wet.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> what the hell is a chocolate starfish? i like starfish but i'm guessing i'd need a tank to put it in?


 
i wouldn't put a tank in your starfish


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

They shoot out a type of venom yeah.. Can blind you..


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> are they poisonus? inject venom or just nasty bites
> 
> i've just looked, no tanks, she just got funariums


 they dont bite but they do squeeze , i have heard of people getting sore though.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

its more like a secretion than a venom to be honest.. its sticky and not very nice!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> are they poisonus? inject venom or just nasty bites
> 
> i've just looked, no tanks, she just got *funariums*


 
ahh, superb.. thats latin for funbags isn't it?


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

i dont like the sound of that at all!

i dont fancy shoving my hand in and getting squeezed or bitten! 

still both sound better than a shot in the eye!

maybe she doesnt realise how dangerous they are


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> ahh, superb.. thats latin for funbags isn't it?


funbags omg!!!! i forgot about those!!! how could i forget when i have some, and the hubby likes to play with them


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

You might need to enquire about a DWA License.. and will have to keep it (And yourself) locked up at all times.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> i dont like the sound of that at all!
> 
> i dont fancy shoving my hand in and getting squeezed or bitten!
> 
> ...


they are only dangerous really if your prodding it etc.. other than that harmless most of the time!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> they are only dangerous really if your prodding it etc.. other than that harmless most of the time!


I've heard it's only when you stroke it that you need to worry?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> they are only dangerous really if your prodding it etc.. other than that harmless most of the time!


yeah you have to be careful how you handle it, never know what could happen.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> I've heard it's only when you stroke it that you need to worry?


indeed brat,, they can rear up and spit that secretion at you,...


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

no its not food, funariums are what she keeps her baby beer dragons in

funbags like funsize marsbars? what so fun about them when they are that small anyway


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> no its not food, funariums are what she keeps her baby beer dragons in
> 
> funbags like funsize marsbars? what so fun about them when they are that small anyway


dunno really just always been a facination for me.. always liked the idea of having and playing with one myself.


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> indeed brat,, they can rear up and spit that secretion at you,...



i'm really thinking this is a bad idea, maybe i'll just stick to perfume lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've kept a number of beer dragons in the past.. not for long though, they're feisty and untameable... i usually have to get rid of them in the morning.


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

hers are really cute though, you can stroke them and sit them on your leg and stuff, i'd say very tame!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Meko said:


> i've kept a number of beer dragons in the past.. not for long though, they're feisty and untameable... i usually have to get rid of them in the morning.


No way to talk about Jem!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> i'm really thinking this is a bad idea, maybe i'll just stick to perfume lol


im looking to see if i can find a care sheet for you about brown anals
they seem to be evry hard to find


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> hers are really cute though, you can stroke them and sit them on your leg and stuff, i'd say very tame!


Her funbags or beer dragons??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Brat said:


> No way to talk about Jem!


i'm keeping that one :flrt:... she's a brown anal not a beer dragon


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> im looking to see if i can find a care sheet for you about brown anals
> they seem to be evry hard to find


that would be great thanks!

i've got two weeks to get everything she needs, is that enouhg time to get ready


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

even some rich and famous keep these ya know... example from the news.. 
*Hugh Hefner given “chocolate starfish” by girlfriend Kendra Wilkinson*

Wednesday June 11th, 2008


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'm keeping that one :flrt:... she's a brown anal not a beer dragon


well if you change your mind, i'm looking to buy, how much are they? any pictures


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i cant seem to find a care sheet on them but..............
you have to keep them warm,
they prefer the dark unless your taking pictures when your handling them,
you should always use an oil (not sure what oil it is) when probing them so they dont get sore.
and just becareful of their secretions as they can be irritating


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can probably keep them in the same tank as http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/133726-bush-dragons-help-info-please.html#post1959552 but at the other end of the tank


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you looked at a nice one at the donny show dint you leon:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

why would you probe them? take temperature and stuff?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you looked at a nice one at the donny show dint you leon:whistling2::lol2:


i have seen many a nice one i would have liked over the years but have never had the chance to have one!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> why would you probe them? take temperature and stuff?


among other things but probing can also be used be used for sexing


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i have seen many a nice one i would have liked over the years but have never had the chance to have one!!!


and you never will, might let you have a bushmonster though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i have seen many a nice one i would have liked over the years but have never had the chance to have one!!!


 
i dunno ya want far off in that pic of me an you at the works do :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> among other things but probing can also be used be used for sexing


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL that made me laff


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Meko said:


> you can probably keep them in the same tank as http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/133726-bush-dragons-help-info-please.html#post1959552 but at the other end of the tank


so you have to seperate the anales from the bush dragon? i dont think we could keep them in the funariums, they are a bit small.

those bush dragons look like the beer dragons she has are they the same? can you keep anales with beer dragons?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i dunno ya want far off in that pic of me an you at the works do :lol2:


hahhah yeah i know,.,, i came close eh..



Pliskens_Chains said:


> and you never will, might let you have a bushmonster though


i would love a bushmonster babe!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> so you have to seperate the anales from the bush dragon? i dont think we could keep them in the funariums, they are a bit small.
> 
> those bush dragons look like the beer dragons she has are they the same? can you keep anales with beer dragons?


beer dragons might like to eat anals so you would have to be careful.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> hahhah yeah i know,.,, i came close eh..
> 
> 
> i would love a bushmonster babe!


sounds like someones on a promise now : victory:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> beer dragons might like to eat anals so you would have to be careful.


i have known some people to even lick them.... 
i think they get some kind of buzz from it.. i dunno..


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> so you have to seperate the anales from the bush dragon? i dont think we could keep them in the funariums, they are a bit small.
> 
> those bush dragons look like the beer dragons she has are they the same? can you keep anales with beer dragons?


If you give the beardies a brown anal.. they might bite you on the neck, it's perfectly natural behaviour though.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i have known some people to even lick them....
> i think they get some kind of buzz from it.. i dunno..


like the cane toad licking but different????


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> If you give the beardies a brown anal.. they might bite you on the neck, it's perfectly natural behaviour though.


yeah thats correct.. completely natural behaviour there!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Brat said:


> If you give the beardies a brown anal.. they might bite you on the neck, it's perfectly natural behaviour though.


Ooo yeah that hurts too happened to me nearly when one of my beer dragons tried to jump :blush::lol2:


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

it sounds safer in a seperate funarium.

i dont want them sexing each other, or any biting.

can you have more than one or is it better just one


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> like the cane toad licking but different????


yeah, thats right.. if you lick the starfish you mite get a buzz from it..
i think the scientific term for it is rimming!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah, thats right.. if you lick the starfish you mite get a buzz from it..
> i think the scientific term for it is rimming!


oh right ive never rimmed a toad, and i wont be doing it to brown anals and starfish either i think it is so wrong to abuse them like that.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> it sounds safer in a seperate funarium.
> 
> i dont want them sexing each other, or any biting.
> 
> can you have more than one or is it better just one


Alot of people go for a trio/threesome but it's upto you.

Pliskin, the correct term is Rimmulatus.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> Alot of people go for a trio/threesome but it's upto you.
> 
> Pliskin, the correct term is Rimmulatus.


ahhh i was close.. you knew what i meant though brat..


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> it sounds safer in a seperate funarium.
> 
> i dont want them sexing each other, or any biting.
> 
> can you have more than one or is it better just one


 oh most people would recomend if you can get more than one brown anal then do it.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> oh most people would recomend if you can get more than one brown anal then do it.


Most men try and get as many as phsyically possible I find.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> Most men try and get as many as phsyically possible I find.


if i had the chance when i was younger i would have had many of them to be honest! still would like one now.


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Brat said:


> Alot of people go for a trio/threesome but it's upto you.
> 
> Pliskin, the correct term is Rimmulatus.


is rimmulatus there latin name


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat said:


> Most men try and get as many as phsyically possible I find.


yeah i think men seem to have a huger attraction to them than women actually, must be that hint of danger


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> is rimmulatus there latin name


its the latin name yes.. but i think its the term for the technique not the actual starfish!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> yeah i think men seem to have a huger attraction to them than women actually, must be that hint of danger


Definitely, are you sure your girlfriend wants it? It's more a male species thing..


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> Definitely, are you sure your girlfriend wants it? It's more a male species thing..


to be honest i think my OH pliskens chains would like one but shes too scared to try them. lol


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat im going to bed, i think i will leave you to explain the details.

im not sure what else i can say on the matter :lol2:

nighty night


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

brat, have you ever had a anale? or do you have it now? i wouldnt mind seeing it or iff your selling yours i could buy it and pick it up, were both local be easier for me than trying to find one elsewhere


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> brat, have you ever had a anale? or do you have it now? i wouldnt mind seeing it or iff your selling yours i could buy it and pick it up, were both local be easier for me than trying to find one elsewhere


thats a good offer brat


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Nighty night Mrs Pliskin 



hypotangerine said:


> brat, have you ever had a anale? or do you have it now? i wouldnt mind seeing it or iff your selling yours i could buy it and pick it up, were both local be easier for me than trying to find one elsewhere


Sure, you can have it if you want.. I have loads. When dya wanna come round?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> Nighty night Mrs Pliskin
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can have it if you want.. I have loads. When dya wanna come round?


wow really... can i come and have one too??? lmao


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

i;ve got cash waiting


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> wow really... can i come and have one too??? lmao


Would your wife agree to it? :lolsign:




hypotangerine said:


> i;ve got cash waiting


Oh no no, I wont take a single penny....


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> i;ve got cash waiting


wow really... how much are you paying for these anals?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

this has got to be one of my favourite threads ever, its really informative, but i really should go to bed, but im scared of missing something.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My anal is not to be pimped out for cash!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> Would your wife agree to it? :lolsign:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no no, I wont take a single penny....


im sure the wife would understand brat... least then i wouldnt be after her starfish if i had your anals.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> this has got to be one of my favourite threads ever, its really informative, but i really should go to bed, but im scared of missing something.


Tell me about it, I have to be up at 5:50am.. Question is.. does he want his brown anal before I got to bed or not?


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> wow really... how much are you paying for these anals?



why have you got one for sale too? i'm easy i'll get whichever


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Brat said:


> Tell me about it, I have to be up at 5:50am.. Question is.. does he want his brown anal before I got to bed or not?


well i think its only fair that you get your rest first, you are being more than acommadating, not many women would give their anals away to a stranger for free


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

im afraid my one isnt up for sale.


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

ok, was worth a shot in the dark

i'll sort it with brat


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

hypotangerine said:


> ok, was worth a shot in the dark
> 
> i'll sort it with brat


Oh yes, indeed it is worth a shot in the dark.. especially if he's not expecting it!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hypotangerine said:


> ok, was worth a shot in the dark
> 
> i'll sort it with nat


yeah sorry.. i know brat was happy to share her anals with you.. i must goto sleep now.. nite


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

wot? that doesnt make sense


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I could always rent my anals to you?


----------



## hypotangerine (Nov 27, 2007)

she'll want to keep them

thank you everyone for your help, i need to get to bed now to think about how i'm going to attempt to pull this off...

i'll let you know how i get on!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure you'll pull it off.. I can give you a hand..


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Best. Thread. Ever. :lol2:


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> i'm keeping that one :flrt:... she's a brown anal not a beer dragon


 
dont know if i should be offended you called me a brown anal or to be glad you said i was not a beer dragon :whistling2:


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: brilliant thread


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

OH MY GOD this is excellent!!!

Can't wait to see if he manages to buy some anals......... bless!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

omg!! im so gutted this thread isnt still going :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i think i need to get me some anals lmao
:lol2:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:this thread was great


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, this thread hasn't been locked or moved to 18+ LOL


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

:lol2: this a is a classic, Brat you have been a star on here:2thumb:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i never laughed so much untill we was all on about this brown anal and the chocolate starfish last night! :lol2:


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Found this late last night just after everyone had stopped posting kept me amused for ages.
Can't believe its still going.
Wonder if he had any joy ringing around the reptile shops.:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I was laughing out loud!

Anyone know who he is?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Brat said:


> I was laughing out loud!
> 
> Anyone know who he is?


aint got a clue hun.. although he must have had a very sheltered life as he had no clue as what a chocolate starfish was... or brown anal.. lmao.. damn he didnt even click when i said go for it get your brown wings.. he said oh i dont like things that fly!! lmao...


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

:eek4: Bless!
I know.. :whistling2:


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Mmm not sure I do worry that someone can be that naive, or maybe very good at playing along.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Brat said:


> I was laughing out loud!
> 
> Anyone know who he is?


 

Im 99% sure that i know who it is, but im not telling:hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

markandwend said:


> Im 99% sure that i know who it is, but im not telling:hmm::hmm::hmm:


Ooooh go on, PM me


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

lol this is on par with the vaseline thread in 18+ a while back.

absolute LEGEND.


----------

